# Damn dealership



## brocky

my partner has just come home with her black zetec s after being serviced at the dealership and guess what they have washed it and by the looks of it with their eyes shut and a yard brush.
under the security light on my drive it is full of sratches,all my hard work undone which i did around 4 weeks ago,what do i do?
i have all my detailing pictures on my laptop of proof of a defect free finish do i go down there tomorrow and try and get something back or is this a lost cause????? i feel like buying a jumbo pack of sponges and ramming them down all ther throats


----------



## spooks

Did you specifically tell them not to wash it?


----------



## S-X-I

Did you ask the dealer not to wash the car and note it on the work sheet when handing the keys over?


----------



## Gleammachine

Go back tomorrow and have a go, but if I'm honest, I doubt you'll get very far with them if you never told them not to wash it.


----------



## brocky

to be fair its the second service its had the first time they never washed it so it never crossed my mind not to have them make a note because i thought it wasnt in there sevice


----------



## kenny wilson

All the best wi this mate, but I fear you may get bounced
I stick an A4 sign to the steering wheel. Do not wash this vehicle. In the largest font the paper will accommodate. Worked so far.


----------



## brocky

ok looks like i'll have to put this down to a personal mistake,it wouldn't be as bad but they have missed loads..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## qwertyuiop

More often than not dealers wash it out of courtesy,not realising there f**kin useless at it.
A big sticker/notice in the windscreen usually does the trick!


----------



## brocky

the big question now is do i correct it again maybe this weekend or leave it now to next year when the so called summer arrives and i take the winter lsp off????


----------



## VIPER

With the amount of times this happens, maybe I ought to ask our graphics dept. to do an official DW A4 sign that specifically asks for a vehicle left with anyone not to be washed? It could then be printed off and used by any member.


----------



## james_19742000

Good idea that, get them on the case :buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## brocky

sounds good to me


----------



## Auto Detox

Unfortunately dealers on the whole dont care about swirl marks, go & state your case to them it will make you feel better ! 

But dont expect them to give a monkies though 

As above with the guys with notes in the car about not washing it, putting it on the job sheet it worthelss to be honest

best of luck with it

Baz


----------



## andy-mcq

brocky said:


> ok looks like i'll have to put this down to a personal mistake,it wouldn't be as bad but they have missed loads..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


isnt that a good thing then that they missed loads?


----------



## mrseddymx3

Awesome Idea Viper....anyone who has their pride and joy serviced and then ruined by a shoddy wash job would find that invaluable

Mind you my car is 12 years old.....LOL


----------



## VIPER

mrseddymx3 said:


> Awesome Idea Viper....anyone who has their pride and joy serviced and then ruined by a shoddy wash job would find that invaluable
> 
> Mind you my car is 12 years old.....LOL


Getting the wording right is critical though - too 'softly softly' and it might get ignored, too sanctimonious and it runs the risk of winding up the person who finds it (both of those could still happen anyway of course).

Hmm...I'll have to give it some thought, then get ask our graphics man onto it and a sticky posted somewhere so people can print it off. He's already doing something else for me so I don't want to load too much work onto him.


----------



## Shredder

Why not complain? Of course, the irony is they thought they were doing you a favour. If you are firm but polite you may be able to get a discount off the next work they do or a partial refund on the service, perhaps at least e.g. to cover "supplies" to rectify the damage done.

They may think you are being picky if they aren't detailers, but that doesn't matter - it's your car. If they value your business they will take you seriously.


----------



## andy monty

Viper said:


> Getting the wording right is critical though - too 'softly softly' and it might get ignored, too sanctimonious and it runs the risk of winding up the person who finds it (both of those could still happen anyway of course).
> 
> Hmm...I'll have to give it some thought, then get ask our graphics man onto it and a sticky posted somewhere so people can print it off. He's already doing something else for me so I don't want to load too much work onto him.


just make sure its multi lingual

(the salesman pestering me and my dad was very quick to point out the reason the car was on the forecourt the way it was was because of the "Polish valets " now thats not really a good enough excuse IMO as an english monkey could do the same.....

train them better and give them the time they need


----------



## VIPER

andy monty said:


> just make sure its multi lingual


Good point actually - I'd not considered that. Not quite as straight forward as I'd thought.

(Sorry to the OP for taking this off topic )


----------



## r32_dub

Viper said:


> With the amount of times this happens, maybe I ought to ask our graphics dept. to do an official DW A4 sign that specifically asks for a vehicle left with anyone not to be washed? It could then be printed off and used by any member.


Thats a great idea!


----------



## Yoghurtman

I always ask the service dept to note "no wash needed" and do ask them to put it on the job sheet but appreciate that this is still not 100%.

Vipers idea is definatley worthwhile to leave in the car :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut

Viper said:


> Good point actually - I'd not considered that. Not quite as straight forward as I'd thought.
> 
> (Sorry to the OP for taking this off topic )


no its not - I don't think you could find a big enough bit of paper to cover all the languages spoken!!!


----------



## brocky

andy-mcq said:


> isnt that a good thing then that they missed loads?


yes and no..........until i get chance to wash it my missus has to drive her car around having that look of LOOK AT ME I DONT KNOW HOW TO CLEAN A CAR.
yes the bits they missed shouldnt be damaged but the majority is,now she 
has to drive it like that.
i really would like to give my oppinion on what they have done but would they really understand me and the tought of them laughing bahind my back winds me up just as much as them washing the car.


----------



## mrseddymx3

Why should you have to put up with the damage they have done to your car? 

Even if they thought they were "going that extra mile" it should be done in a careful way, not any old how.

I don't see why they should automatically assume people would be happy to have this done, why not just ask if they would like it washed before hand, some people don't care about their cars like we do, its like stopping at the lights and getting your car washed by those people trying to guilt you into paying for it!!


----------



## mwbpsx

Surely if you have pictures of a perfect finish prior to the car being left at the dealers you have a claim? If somebody accidentally damaged your car while it was in their posession they would have insurance to cover the repair costs, if it was hit in the car park, fell off a jack, burst into flames, scratched all over during a wash by, normally, an outside company? If this damage was caused accidentally or due to the neglect of the main dealer not checking their contractor's work practices, THEY MUST BE RESPONSIBLE !!!!!

Get out there now and take pics under your halogen lamp.


----------



## petemattw

Viper said:


> With the amount of times this happens, maybe I ought to ask our graphics dept. to do an official DW A4 sign that specifically asks for a vehicle left with anyone not to be washed? It could then be printed off and used by any member.


Excellent idea! What would also be good would be a sticker for the drivers side window to drawn peoples attention to this on entering the vehicle.


----------



## mwbpsx

Not a perfect letter of complaint but with a few slight changes you could arm yourself with this and hand deliver it to the dealership and let the MD read it in front of you.

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/af...t/template-letters/supply_goods_services_new/

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

its annoying, but why take to a dealer in the first place?


----------



## brocky

fiestadetailer said:


> its annoying, but why take to a dealer in the first place?


it needeed warranty work doing so thought while its there get it serviced


----------



## -Kev-

brocky said:


> it needeed warranty work doing so thought while its there get it serviced


ah, right  good luck with getting it sorted


----------



## The Cueball

How about this wording for the sign:

NO WASHY WASHY THE BROOM BROOM :driver:



:thumb:


----------



## cleancar

im afraid its likely you will get no where 

i would send a letter in to the service manager , and get a sign printed for next service


----------



## mwbpsx

cleancar said:


> im afraid its likely you will get no where
> 
> i would send a letter in to the service manager , and get a sign printed for next service


Im sorry but I cant agree with this. If you went to a car wash and they f**ked up your car you would claim against them. A good paint correction will cost £100s and if your car was perfect before then its up to the person / company that DAMAGED your car to rectify the fault. End of !


----------



## VIPER

I am going to organise something that everyone can print off and use if they want, and so in addition to the English instructions and some (hopefully) universal 'road sign' type graphics, what languages would you suggest we also have the info on?

Serious suggestions only please!

(again apologies to the OP, but your thread has highlighted this problem yet again).


----------



## kenny wilson

Could try one for some of the locals............

Haw bawbagz! nane o yer manky sponge caper oan ma motor or yeez are gettin gubbed!!

May need some fine tuning


----------



## brocky

well im going to have a go tomorrow see what happens i guess,i'll post tomorrow of any results if any,fingers crossed.


----------



## kenny wilson

Serious suggestions only please!


OOPS! Just noticed sorry V :thumb:


----------



## mwbpsx

brocky said:


> well im going to have a go tomorrow see what happens i guess,i'll post tomorrow of any results if any,fingers crossed.


As\posted earlier, if you give him your complaint in writing, you have less chance of losing your temper and inflaming the situation (which I would). Btw a 'loud' but none agressive voice also works well in a dealership where prospective buyers can over hear :thumb:

Did u look at the letter template ?


----------



## brocky

yeh had a look at the letter,i'll mess around with that in the morning,thanks.
i need something like that to keep calm aswell i think.


----------



## Bbarnes

I always try to give the car a really good clean before leaving it in for any work to be done. That way the person working on it sees that its obviously cared for and not just a run around. I think that would make most of them take a bit more care around it but i could be wrong? Also they wouldnt bother washing a car thats already spotless


----------



## Planet Man

Viper said:


> I am going to organise something that everyone can print off and use if they want, and so in addition to the English instructions and some (hopefully) universal 'road sign' type graphics, what languages would you suggest we also have the info on?
> 
> Serious suggestions only please!
> 
> (again apologies to the OP, but your thread has highlighted this problem yet again).


Make the document a downloadable WORD doc. then members can translate and paste if required:thumb: Simples!!


----------



## Roy47

Bbarnes said:


> I always try to give the car a really good clean before leaving it in for any work to be done. That way the person working on it sees that its obviously cared for and not just a run around. I think that would make most of them take a bit more care around it but i could be wrong? Also they wouldnt bother washing a car thats already spotless


doesn't always work !!!

had my Jag serviced and mot'd back in april

washed it before I took it , told them no wash please , picked car up ,it was soaking wet , hadn't rained so asked them what they'd done to it as I'd said no wash

luckily only a quick pressure wash no sponge etc.

wasn't too pleased but no damage done


----------



## The Cueball

I think the car wash is another reason not to use a main stealer.....

I hate them with a passion...

At least when I take my cars to the garage, I speak to the person that is working on my car, I know they have lots of years in the trade, and they don't have the time nor the want to clean my car......

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Some form of official DW 'Do Not Wash' sign is now in progress and will be available to members in the near future to print off.

It's by no way a guaranteed solution to this problem, of course, as it could be ignored, thrown away or whatever, but at least it'll be there for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## Maggi200

Stick it to the windscreen right in front of the driver so they HAVE to see it  although, they'll still take it down to see... hmmm my garage seem to be well behaved and so far haven't washed my car as requested. If they ever do, it's a big carwash


----------



## PaulN

I think some people are missing the point with Main dealers. For some its the cars only wash per year!

Now if you dont want them to do it.... tell them. I leave 3 posters in the car and also watch the service person write it on the job sheet.

I also ask the person in service to walk around the car and point out any marks they can see as ill do the same at collection.

Landrover arent great as i always get a small mark but BMW was spot on last service.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Maggi200

PaulN said:


> Landrover arent great as i always get a small mark but BMW was spot on last


Hughes of Beaconsfield have always been great for me when doing warranty work, and my car is going to a specialist for it's service that I completely trust so no real problems for me, but I agree about that. Only the cars I look after at work get a proper wash regularly. Everyone elses won't except for services etc


----------



## tmagnet

Last years service the car was dirty and they didn't clean it, I was gutted as I wanted it cleaned! (didn't know about swirls and DW back then)
This week when it went in, I washed it the night before but didn't get to do the interior. Picked it up in the afternoon and it had been vac'd out, was a nice bonus! Even got all the dog hairs too!
Next year will get the outside done by me and they can do the inside, can you tell I don't like cleaning the interior? :lol:


----------



## VIPER

Viper said:


> Some form of official DW 'Do Not Wash' sign is now in progress and will be available to members in the near future to print off.
> 
> It's by no way a guaranteed solution to this problem, of course, as it could be ignored, thrown away or whatever, but at least it'll be there for anyone who wants to use it.


Something to be posted up in this section about this in the next day or so (see, I haven't forgot ).


----------



## Ste T

Now that team DW has let me out this Christmas, 

Once i get home, i will post the sign up for you to all DL. I can make it a picture file JPG, Gif, Adobe, Word, Excel, etc its will be dual sided, but that up to you, if you want dual or not to print. 

Sorry for the delay in getting it, but been working on the “2009 product of the year award sign”, “DW e-card”, “DW logo xmas”, “DW avatar” and finally DW welcome banner….

And “DW do not wash”, I will be home in time to see my kids this year, thanks DW…


----------



## VIPER

20RSport said:


> Now that team DW has let me out this Christmas,
> 
> Once i get home, i will post the sign up for you to all DL. I can make it a picture file JPG, Gif, Adobe, Word, Excel, etc its will be dual sided, but that up to you, if you want dual or not to print.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting it, but been working on the "2009 product of the year award sign", "DW e-card", "DW logo xmas", "DW avatar" and finally DW welcome banner….
> 
> And "DW do not wash", I will be home in time to see my kids this year, thanks DW…


:lol: I know - I am something of a slave driver aren't I? :devil:

Thanks, matey :thumb:


----------



## billybob9351

its not your fault if they didn't tell you/ ask you then they had no right in doing it you should go down there and not let them bully you tell them you want compensation because the fact they have scratched the car is damage if they dropped a *** on your seat would you complain of corse you would if you detailed a car for them and went through the paint would they complain hell yeah so take your case to they


----------



## Ste T

now live

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741


----------



## James_R

20RSport said:


> now live
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741


^^ Nice thread 20RSport. :thumb:

Having only just read this thread about brocky's bad luck with the service, I have to laugh at the first couple of comments.

If brocky had posted ...
"I had a walk into town yesterday morning and got jumped and punched in the face...."

I'm sure some people on here would reply with
"....did you ask them not to punch you?"

:lol:

The signs are a cracking idea.


----------



## Superspec

You know what, if they had scratched it when working on it you'd go down and have words and make them sort it out. What is the difference with that and shallow scratches and swirls that they cause through bad washing when it's in their care?

I wouldn't just let it go.


----------



## -Kev-

Superspec said:


> You know what, if they had scratched it when working on it you'd go down and have words and make them sort it out. What is the difference with that and shallow scratches and swirls that they cause through bad washing when it's in their care?
> 
> I wouldn't just let it go.


he probably has as the last post in this thread was in 2009 :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy




----------



## Big Buffer

Viper said:


> With the amount of times this happens, maybe I ought to ask our graphics dept. to do an official DW A4 sign that specifically asks for a vehicle left with anyone not to be washed? It could then be printed off and used by any member.


Top idea mate. I think the dealers only have sand in there taps


----------



## Bungleaio

Seeing as this thread has come up from the deep. 

What was the final outcome OP?


----------



## Obsessed Merc

I had one of the first x5's in the uk, black. My last black car in fact. Bloody thing was in/out of the local BMW dealership. I worked out after 3 months that they had had it more than me. I wrote to the CEO and complained how unreliable it was.

Got the usual bums rush and blurb that a new model has teething issues etc.

Auto box failed in the 4th month and they had it another 2 weeks. When it came back it was all swirled up. They had given it a wipe down when dusty. I refused to accept it back.
They said they would "refinish it" and it came back worse. I refused it back.

After several more weeks anda few more emails to the CEO they bought it back off me.

I've had silver cars since..


----------



## ITHAQVA

I have to say that my local BMW dealer does take notice of my requests, they are more than happy to not wash my car. I let them clean the inside if it needs doing.


----------



## MA09

brocky said:


> my partner has just come home with her black zetec s after being serviced at the dealership and guess what they have washed it and by the looks of it with their eyes shut and a yard brush.
> under the security light on my drive it is full of sratches,all my hard work undone which i did around 4 weeks ago,what do i do?
> i have all my detailing pictures on my laptop of proof of a defect free finish do i go down there tomorrow and try and get something back or is this a lost cause????? i feel like buying a jumbo pack of sponges and ramming them down all ther throats


I'd go back into the dealership and play hell...make loads of noise and you will get something from them, I contacted Ford customer care when I had a problem and my local dealership wouldnt listen...customer services ripped them a new 'RS' and they soon sorted it....they have a duty of care whilst the car is in their hands....its the same as if you got a suit back from the cleaners after being tailored and it was full of marks...definately go back..


----------



## Rundie

I think he'll struggle now as it was 18mths ago :thumb:


----------



## BlackFerret

thats 18 months to get really bitter...


----------



## JenJen

I've never been back to vw Aberdeen since they wrecked my bbs caps while washing my alloys with a cleaning product that melted them away! (prism detailing posted a thread on here).

I'll be fine with my next car as Aberdeen Audi knows me well and also my links to detailing but I am loving the idea of a DW sign  can use it while parking in these shopping car parks!! Do you want your car cleaned ummm no do you see any dirt on it? That's cause its already clean!


----------



## Bel

Wow.

Some threads just won't die


----------



## rob750

Sorry Guys I dont agree with alot of this thread 

The car went for a service , if the grage chooses to wash it , then the car should still be subject to the same duty of care , not to have it scratched


----------



## clark_rally

Why do people take cars to dealers to get serviced and ripped off? Even vauxhall in Aberdeen charge £85hr plus the vat and then get the young fitters paid £6hr to work on it. Any independent mechanic using oe spec parts can easily carry out any servicing/repairs a car needs and will take much more care over it. You will also more often than not be able to speak to the mechanic directly and receive a much better service at less than half the dealer cost. And above all, the warrenty will not be affected


----------



## vxpenfold

i used to work at a vauxhall dealership where we were told to put the cars through the car wash !!! then dry it with some crappy old chamois!! and some guys even used a ruddy flexi blade !!!! i hated doing the wash & vacs on cars especially nice ones, tryed to voice my concerns to the manager but he didnt give 2 ****s :/


----------



## -Kev-

why the thread dig-up?! :wall:
dealers don't care because most customers want a clean car and don't care how its done. shame some people just can't accept that


----------



## polt

I don't think just a sign is the way forward with this, however i do think that some form of written agreement is required as it then set's form of a contract - Maybe something like this just from top of head but feel free to ammend.

Name
Address
p/c
telephone number

Car details:
Registered owner:
car registration:
customer id:

Dealership: details
Date / /

to whom it concerns

I leave my car with you (the dealership) so that any warranty/service is untertaken, and subsequent work is completed. However as I maintain the exterior of the car and i have no knowledge of equiptment you(the dealership) use for external cleaning. I would like to formally put on record that I do not want or require this car to be cleaned. I maintain this either myself or detailer of my choice. Photograpghs are taken regularly of the exterior of the above named car and should I observe that this car has be cleaned upon collection and damage to paint exterior (swirl marks). I reserve the right to charge for any subsequent costs of having any paint correction that is required to rectify should you clean this car.
I will display on the front and rear windows "do not clean" signs. This letter will form as part of a contract under English[change if required] law.

{your name}

dealership representative ............................................................. Date:..........................................

Either take one or you can take 2 copies as long as they sign it and you have a copy regardless of position in the dealership they are a representative of them and still legal and binding.

just don't forget to put the signs up as this forms part of your agreement i would use passenger side as if it's in the middle they may just tear it down when moving car.

Hope it helps


----------



## Dixondmn

I'd be surprised if a service monkey/manager told you to bugger off to another dealership if you took something like that in.

No one who represents a large organisation or franchise is going to put their signature on something produced by a member of the public, which eludes to a financial penalty if something isnt to the customers liking.

I understand the sentiment, and its definitely well constructed, but its just not going to happen, nor do i think its legally binding.

we are the minority in this detailing community.


----------



## The Cueball

polt said:


> Either take one or you can take 2 copies as long as they sign it and you have a copy regardless of position in the dealership they are a representative of them and still legal and binding.


Not going to talk about the rest of your post, but this isn't correct.

You must be an officer or director of the company to make anything legally binding...

:thumb:


----------



## possul

Ita not the dealerships fault to be fair, they have no say on whats done the valeters we use are polish and have to pay for there own supplies. There not the best quality mits or drying towels etc but tbh most people who have there car serviced are more a if its clean thats fine. swirl marks and washing defecta are seen by people that know what there looking at. everyone on this site really!
you should be able to specify to not have it washed, an rs owner doesnt have his washed cus he has it detailed!


----------



## Exotica

^ Yes and the only solution is as discussed. If a dealer does wash your car and you are not happy that there is defects now the might offer a goodwill gesture but they could refuse to pay for the costs and the system will be in their favour. 

Prevention is better than cure.


----------



## -Kev-

possul said:


> Ita not the dealerships fault to be fair, they have no say on whats done the valeters we use are polish and have to pay for there own supplies. There not the best quality mits or drying towels etc but tbh most people who have there car serviced are more a if its clean thats fine. swirl marks and washing defecta are seen by people that know what there looking at. everyone on this site really!
> you should be able to specify to not have it washed, *an rs owner doesnt have his washed cus he has it detailed*!


not always...
and if the dealer does wash the car in a way that 9/10 people are happy with, it would your word against theirs on any marks inflicted..


----------



## S63

possul said:


> Ita not the dealerships fault to be fair, they have no say on whats done the valeters we use are polish and have to pay for there own supplies. There not the best quality mits or drying towels etc but tbh most people who have there car serviced are more a if its clean thats fine. swirl marks and washing defecta are seen by people that know what there looking at. everyone on this site really!
> you should be able to specify to not have it washed, an rs owner doesnt have his washed cus he has it detailed!


To add to this. Since working the past few months for a dealership which is part of a 27 dealer group throughout the SouthEast I can safely say they do have total control on how their valeters work. It surprised me how much time and effort the managers put into researching customer responses and feedback, a result of the manufactures applying pressure with the threat of lost bonuses if feedback is negative.

Part of my role is seeing the customers car in and then handing over after a service, repair or MOT. In the few months since I've started I must have handed over several hundred cars and to date have not had one single complaint regarding the valet, infact the opposite, many compliments on such a clean car, the cars do look pristine on hand over compared to how they looked when they arrived, quite remarkable really when I look in the valeters bay and see what stuff he uses!

It's basic economics and sound business, if the world was full of DW car owners demanding a far superior quality of valet then the dealers would have to provide it, but we all know that isn't the case and never will be. If the business model was tailored for the minority as opposed to the masses then the business will fail.

When I was the other side of the counter I made it my business to personally speak to the service manager at Mercedes and let him know that I am have a complete OCD and the S500 / S63 must never be washed, I reminded him regularly and never had a problem. I suspect many dealers have never even heard of detailing, so a little education and good communication goes a long way.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You should see the state a BMW Dealership has left one of my customers' 330D in.

Their initial response was to offer a 'free valet' which *should* remove the scratches. They suggested their mechanical car wash probably caused the scratches (great thing to admit to!) but not the swirls (just goes to show how informed the Service Manager is!)

Shocking attitude and service from BMW. I also want to know if they are going to reapply Crystal Rock afterwards too, which was applied only weeks ago.

You'd think a BMW dealer would know better, especially on a black car.


----------



## possul

Nothing like ours then. we use a seperate company so they are cleaned. period
surely this goes to the car park car wash scenario, its cleaned and thats that.
im sure if we started getting feedback then it could be improved 
S63 : 
is it your company that deals with it or a third party?
and there ia only 2 people that know of "detailing" in out branch


----------



## mr.t

Sadly its a lost cause, just remember to tell them next time.The 1st time i asked them not to wash my car and they didnt.the next time i completly forgot and guess what...it was half washed and i saw swirl marks grrr.I blame myself for not telling them as im sure they didnt do it intentially but just do it part their job to give the car a clean which any average joe would want unless their detailing fanatics like us.take it as a learning curb and mention it next time  .


----------



## S63

possul said:


> Nothing like ours then. we use a seperate company so they are cleaned. period
> surely this goes to the car park car wash scenario, its cleaned and thats that.
> im sure if we started getting feedback then it could be improved
> S63 :
> is it your company that deals with it or a third party?


The valeting is outsourced to a company called Intercleanse, our dealership has three full time valeters on site, they work hard and, by our standards to the most basic of levels but the customers are satisfied and that's all that matters.


----------



## S63

MidlandsCarCare said:


> You should see the state a BMW Dealership has left one of my customers' 330D in.
> 
> Their initial response was to offer a 'free valet' which *should* remove the scratches. They suggested their mechanical car wash probably caused the scratches (great thing to admit to!) but not the swirls (just goes to show how informed the Service Manager is!)
> 
> Shocking attitude and service from BMW. I also want to know if they are going to reapply Crystal Rock afterwards too, which was applied only weeks ago.
> 
> You'd think a BMW dealer would know better, especially on a black car.


Do you not as part of your service instruct clients on the perils of a dealer valet and how they must be avoided?


----------



## Lupostef

Gutted mate had the same with Volkswagen last winter, god knows what they used on my polished wheels, removed the sealant and dulled the finish I had to repolish them, and the swirl marks on the roof and bonnet were rediculous!!


----------



## PaulN

S63 said:


> When I was the other side of the counter I made it my business to personally speak to the service manager at Mercedes and let him know that I am have a complete OCD and the S500 / S63 must never be washed, I reminded him regularly and never had a problem. I suspect many dealers have never even heard of detailing, so a little education and good communication goes a long way.


Agreed, my dealers know what im like reagarding dealer washes, and make a point to ensure it goes no where near the wash bay.

As im not as regular at BMW i have to really put the put across about it. Saying that they did remove some dirty finger prints on my drivers door with some kind of cloth last service which ment a machine polish on the door!!!!!

Most people dont car..... Landrover say how these old boys with there RR Vogues love it getting a free wash even though the service has just cost £1k!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## audigex

Sorry for the dig, but I thought it might be worth adding that if the garage does ANY work that you didn't explicitly ask them to do, they've gone beyond their authorization and are liable.

Whether it could be considered that cleaning up after a job is part of the job is another question... but worth bringing up.


----------



## m00k

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=34235


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

audigex said:


> Sorry for the dig, but I thought it might be worth adding that if the garage does ANY work that you didn't explicitly ask them to do, they've gone beyond their authorization and are liable.


That is a very good point actually.

When I took my car to the dealers for a service, they were supposed to do just that, a service, but when I got my car back it had been washed & the valeter had 'attempted' to hoover the car but needn't had bothered, what a **** job, right balls up of it.

The cars paintwork was pretty much spotless before it went in (bar being a little dirty/dusty.)
But when I got it back, there was feckn swirls everywhere - made my blood boil so it did.


----------



## avit88

imo they have damaged ur car and devalued it as a result of poor wash technique, i wud go down and shout about it especially if uve just spent many hours machine polishing it!


----------

